# Schedule TTG Transfers to Overnight



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

The TiVo Desktop currently automatically transfers programs to the PC when they complete. It would be good if this process could wait until a certain time, like after midnight.

I use a slingbox to watch my TiVo remotely during the evening and also have some programs transfer to my PC to load onto my iPod. My problem is a show will end and start transferring to my PC soaking up bandwidth and killing the performance of my Slingbox connection. Of course I'm half way across the country and cannot do anything to stop it!


----------



## PVR User (Nov 8, 2006)

This feature should be included as part of TiVo-to-Go!


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Another good option would be a bandwidth limiter - a slider where you can select the maximum data rate.


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh this is a must. Killing my bandwidth inside the house at random times...plus, since the server is so busy, it disappears from the Now Playing area which prohibits transfers. 
If the transfers could run as a service/agent that could be scheduled, a selection for a CPU usage cap, a monitor for drive space, a bandwidth cap...sounds like an Advanced tab to me.
This is especially an issue for those of us with multiple boxes (I have three and one is a dual tuner) where transfers are happening all the time.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I suppose you could lower the process priority, but it may have unintended side-effects. Not sure how much it would ease bandwidth utilization. Is there a way to set up virtual NICs on a PC, and tell that NIC that it can only operate at 1Mbit/s? Tell TivoDesktop to use that interface?


----------

